# Ergonomisches sitzen für unter 400EUR - Hat jemand Erfahrung?



## WhiteBeard (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen neuen Schreibtischstuhl und habe mir in den letzten Tagen ein paar Modelle rausgesucht. Ja, auch ich habe mit Gaming-Stühlen wie zB. den *Nitro Concepts S300, Noblechairs Hero *oder* Secret Labs Titan* geliebäugelt und könnte mutmaßlich jeden Augenblick wieder _schwach_ werden da mir der Stil (nicht der 0815 Racer) ausgesprochen gut gefällt. Zudem hat man über jedes Produkt, ob Gaming oder vom Profi bzw. Subunternehmen eines Profiherstellers, auch schon negative Dinge gelesen. Von 200 bis 400 Euro ist alles drin, achte vornehmlich auf das P/L Verhältnis und habe, bis auf vielleicht den Look, keine speziellen Präferenzen. Die Langlebigkeit wäre ein Argument. Ich bin zB. nicht der größte Fan von Netzoberflächen, wenn es bei meinem Budget aber nur diese in Verbindung mit einer Synchronmechanik gibt, dann ist das eben so.

Alle Modelle bieten ein gewisses Maß an ergonomischen Funktionen, zuverlässige Tests sind aber eher schwierig bis gar nicht zu finden.



Nowy Styl Net-Motion (Stiftung Warentest Sieger 2017): https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/6162757_-net-motion-schwarz-nowy-styl.htmlNowy Styl Net Motion schwarz ab 223,50 € (Mai 2020 Preise) | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
Sedus Se:do PRO Light: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/200238075_-se-do-schwarz-sedus.htmlSedus se:do schwarz ab 264,99 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
LÖFFLER Drehstuhl Basic: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/14952.html?q=löffler+drehstuhl+basichttps://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/14952.html?q=löffler+drehstuhl+basic
Mayer My Optimax: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/5230160_-my-optimax-2486-mayer.htmlhttps://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/5230160_-my-optimax-2486-mayer.html

Außer der Reihe, da es mich optisch nicht so anspricht:

https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleic...94_-open-point-sy-deluxe-schwarz-topstar.htmlhttps://www.idealo.de/preisvergleic...94_-open-point-sy-deluxe-schwarz-topstar.html

...und natürlich die Gaming-Pendants 

Gruß


----------

